# Cayman Restaurants



## LisaH (Jun 8, 2015)

We are going to Grand Cayman in two weeks and we will be staying at Morritt's. Last time we were there, we dined at Roland’s Garden which was a very interesting experience. It seems to have closed since though I am not surprised as he seemed quite old even five years ago . Anyone has any info about this place? 
Any restaurant recommendation will be greatly appreciated. We enjoy all kinds of good food, local cuisine or fine dining.  We will have a car for the trip but prefer not to drive all the way to Georgetown for dinner. Lunch should be OK though


----------



## shorts (Jun 9, 2015)

We like the Italian restaurant across the street from the resort in the shopping plaza. I think it's closed on Mondays. Going left from the resort, there's Tukka's. They have some good early bird specials from 3-5 (or 6?). Also Bombay Chopsticks was really good too and I think they are also closed on Mondays. Vivian's is good too. You have to look for the sign - it's in her home (actually on her patio) but great local food!

Going right toward Rum Point is Over the Edge - great local place with good food and reasonable prices. Kiabo has a BBQ buffet on Tuesday night with a band that is pretty good (at least they did in January) and you can eat up stairs on the weekends.

These are just some of our favorite places close to the resort. Have a great time! We've been going every year for a very long time - our favorite place!


----------



## SherryS (Jun 9, 2015)

We recommend Over the Edge on the way to Rum Point. They even get the Big Ten Channel so we could see our favorite basketball game this past winter.  The italian restaurant the OP mentioned, was fun and decent food.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jun 9, 2015)

Check out the reviews in the TUG Marketplace; there are some recommendations there.  Here are our notes from when we went in 2011 and stayed at the Grand Caymanian:

Rum Point Club Restaurant – take catamaran from Red Sail dock near Grand Caymanian.  Food good, service slow.  They don’t look like they can handle a full boat when it comes in.  They won’t seat a party of 2 at a table for 4 with ocean view.
Guy Harvey’s Island Grill – downtown Georgetown across from the cruise ship terminal.  Upstairs water front patio.  Stopped for drinks.
Hemingways – in the Grand Cayman Beach Suites on West Bay at 7 mile beach close to Grand Caymanian.  Food good, view good, service fair but fast – asked me how I wanted burger and delivered it well; asked for salad instead of fries and got fries.
Rackams – on West Bay just before getting into downtown Georgetown, this side of Casanova’s.  Craig at the Grand Caymanian said bar food is better than Paradise Grill.  Specialty drinks don’t have much booze.  View not as good as Paradise Grill.  Lots of locals were there.  You can feed the tarpons @ 7:30 weekdays and I think all day Saturday.
The Cracked Conch – West Bay across from the car museum.  Get a table on the patio or outside deck.  Food & service good, only one of a few places I left more than the 15% automatically added to the bill.
Casanova’s – recommended by Craig @ the Grand Caymanian.  Get a table on the balcony – outdoor tables are on the sand.  Food good, service a bit rushed.  Did leave more than the 15% added to bill.
Lighthouse – West Bay past Georgetown on way to Rum Point.  About a 40 minute drive from Grand Caymanian.  Food & service good.    Limited menu (lots of shellfish and pork, but bengie dessert was HUGE and great.  Did leave more than the 15% added to bill.
Coconut Joe’s – West Bay @ 7 mile beach across from Comfort Suites close to resort.  Basic bar food, good service & specialty drinks.  You sit under a huge tree outside.
Calypso Grill – Morgan’s Harbor.  Right on West Bay, turn before Cracked Conch.  Great location, food & service.  Outside patio.
Papagallo – Right on West Bay, turn before Cracked Conch.  Look for sign.  Discount card in desk drawer picked up at Grand Caymanian.  Great food & service.  Patio is screened in, has a room with parrots.
Michael’s – Camana Bay left on Esterly Tibbets.  Eclectic food, good food & service.
On the Edge – Rum Point hour and 15 minute drive from Grand Caymanian.  Great view, poor service, good bar food.  Good place to go and have a drink and have bar food.
Paradise Grill – in Georgetown, at the end of the shopping district – (opposite end from Casanova’s).  Just stopped in for a drink.  Better view than Rackam’s.  Craig from the Grand Caymanian said food was not as good as Rackam’s.  Specialty drink was good.


----------



## Htoo0 (Jun 10, 2015)

We never miss the Italian place (Casanova's), Over the Edge, or On the Edge (they closed one I believe and I would agree service is sometimes slow but enjoy the food) and Tukkas. The Lighthouse was nice but maybe a bit more expensive. (But that was years ago so maybe not). Also liked Papagallo.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you all! I remember that we have been to Over the Edge, Calypso Grill and Kiabo downstairs. Didn't think the Italian restaurant across the street was there five years ago. Will check out the other places this time...


----------



## happymum (Jun 13, 2015)

We enjoyed lunches at the restaurant in Sunshine suites. Sorry, I don't remember the name. Very popular and everyone gets a small ice cream cone at the end of the meal.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Happymum, Where is Sunshine Suites, Georgetown or East End? What kind of food do they serve? Thanks!


----------



## happymum (Jun 13, 2015)

In Georgetown on the main drag down the far end towards the Ritz.
Casual food, but very good. Here's a link http://www.sunshinesuites.com/restaurant/. 
We found it worked well when going to Cemetary Beach to snorkel.


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 22, 2015)

http://thesunshinegrill.com/menu3.html

Caribbean fusion 
considered seven mile beach area
was there for lunch on way to resort from airport . 
my companions and i really enjoyed it.


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 22, 2015)

*It's called*

http://thesunshinegrill.com/menu3.html

Caribbean fusion 
considered seven mile beach area
was there for lunch on way to resort from airport . 
my companions and i really enjoyed it.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 22, 2015)

Sunshine suites grill is very good - awesome burgers.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks ladies! The menu looks good. We will be there this Sat. Can't wait!


----------



## jadejar (Jun 25, 2015)

If you want something closer to Morritt's, local food, and cheap, try the Eastern Star Fish Fry next to the Rubis gas station in East End (Fri and Sat afternoon/evenings only) or Captain Herman's just past East End. I think it is open every day.  Both are good fresh seafood and you can eat at picnic tables right next to the ocean. We just got back from Morritt's the 13th.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jun 25, 2015)

SherryS said:


> We recommend Over the Edge on the way to Rum Point. They even get the Big Ten Channel so we could see our favorite basketball game this past winter.  The italian restaurant the OP mentioned, was fun and decent food.



I second these....also, there's a great jerk shack, about 10-15 minutes from the resort.  Basically, it's hang a left, out of the Morritt's, and keep on going, you'll see it on the left hand side.    The jerk pork, and chicken, is some of the best we've had.  I'm pretty sure that it's owned, and ran, by Jamaicans.

Double-check my directions, with the folks at the Morritt's.


----------



## shorts (Jun 26, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Thanks ladies! The menu looks good. We will be there this Sat. Can't wait!



Have a great time! Be sure to have a mudslide on mudslide Wednesday for me! They are the best!


----------



## jadejar (Jun 26, 2015)

The mudslides are the best at the Grand pool when Michelle makes them!


----------



## LisaH (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh good to know about the mudslides. Thanks!


----------



## shagnut (Jul 4, 2015)

Glad to hear the Cracked Conch is still there.  One of my favs.  I liked Vivians 


Is the Barefoot Man still playing next door at the Reef??  LOVE HIM!!  He's the Jimmy Buffett of the Caribbean.  

shaggy


----------

